# Helmet/Goggle Gap (Smith Maze + Anon M4)



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi, is anyone riding the Smith Maze with Anon M4s? Any issues with having the goggle/helmet gap?


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

I have the maze and the anon m4. I have a little bit less gap than that but I don’t wear a thick beanie underneath like him. I wear only a merino thin buff beanie and I have no issues. I don’t even call it a gap.


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

ChrisZed said:


> I have the maze and the anon m4. I have a little bit less gap than that but I don’t wear a thick beanie underneath like him. I wear only a merino thin buff beanie and I have no issues. I don’t even call it a gap.


Thanks @ChrisZed , could you share some photos of it please!


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

Now I am a bit worried. Is this considered as a big gap? I always thought it is normal cause I’ve seen way way worse gaps. I am gonna try some anon helmets to see the difference. Too bad because the smith maze is the best lightweight helmet I ve ever had


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

ChrisZed said:


> Now I am a bit worried. Is this considered as a big gap? I always thought it is normal cause I’ve seen way way worse gaps. I am gonna try some anon helmets to see the difference. Too bad because the smith maze is the best lightweight helmet I ve ever had


The gap isn't big at all. Looks fine.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Legendaryl said:


> Hi, is anyone riding the Smith Maze with Anon M4s? Any issues with having the goggle/helmet gap?


Try a thin balaclava under the helmet like Chris, instead of a beanie. Thats what I do as well.


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks @ChrisZed and @AC93!!!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

You want airflow through the upper opening or channelled through the front Helmet vents to assist in keeping you googles fog free. This gap you are worried about can also simply be altered by moving the helmet a few degrees up or down

Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review.


----------

